# Hollywood Hills garage sale find



## compur (Sep 26, 2009)

Olympus Pen FT (35mm half-frame interchangeable lens SLR) with 40mm 
f/1.4 lens. Very nice condition. Everything works.   Very collectible. 

Seller seemed ashamed to ask $20 for it (like it was too much).  

I said, "OK, what the heck."


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2009)

Schweeet!!!

Ya' gotta love a great yard sale deal. Kind of an interesting shutter release button those things had. Crazy question, but you might just be the guy to ask: is there a mail-in type lab someplace in the US that can mount half-frame slides in either paper or plastic mounts?


----------



## compur (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know of one that advertises that service.  You'd have to ask.  Maybe
Dwaynes or dr5, etc.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 29, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Schweeet!!!
> 
> Ya' gotta love a great yard sale deal. Kind of an interesting shutter release button those things had. Crazy question, but you might just be the guy to ask: is there a mail-in type lab someplace in the US that can mount half-frame slides in either paper or plastic mounts?



Years ago I could buy the self sealing odd sized slide mounts. I still have some for the Minox negs. Perhaps there is a supply out somewhere...


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 29, 2009)

And this is an incredible find! Does everyone realize how they managed to 'squeeze' that mirror box in such a tiny camera so it's an SLR? Quite amazing!


----------



## dinodan (Sep 30, 2009)

What a little jewel!

I know nothing about half frame 35mm cameras.  Does this mean that the 40mm lens is equivalent to a longer focal length in full frame, analogous to the "crop factor" of most digital camera sensors?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's the link to a very current Online Photographer blog entry detailing the invention of the Pen F. It's short and sweet.

The Online Photographer: The Original Olympus Pen Half-Frame Camera


----------



## compur (Sep 30, 2009)

dinodan said:


> What a little jewel!
> 
> I know nothing about half frame 35mm cameras.  Does this mean that the 40mm lens is equivalent to a longer focal length in full frame, analogous to the "crop factor" of most digital camera sensors?



It's really only longer than normal by a few millimeters.  Like using a 55mm
instead of a 50mm on a full frame 35mm camera.

Olympus made lenses from 20mm to 800mm plus a couple of zooms for the 
Pen SLR series.  Some are quite rare, especially the 800mm --only 36 of them 
were made.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 7, 2009)

There's a great pool of drool on the floor thanks to that beautiful picture.  I love olympus, especially the original pen series.


----------

